# Problemas con teclado

## fastangel

Hola buenas,

Tras un update del sistema (varios paquetes de las X) al iniciar gdm y pulsar una tecla se me repite tres veces. Por ejemplo pulso la f y me aparece fff. Esto solo me ocurre dentro de un entorno de las x. 

Como hice un emerge -uD world && revdep-rebuild && halt. No se que paquete puede ser el que me de problema. ¿Alguien tiene una idea o sabe de que puede ser?

Saludos gracias.

----------

## vincent-

Yo empezaría por revisar la configuración del teclado.

¿Usas un Xorg con hal?

```
equery uses xorg-server | grep hal
```

El resultado tendría que ser +hal

Si es así, no deberías tener la configuración del teclado en /etc/X11/xorg.conf , porque HAL se encarga de reconocer el teclado.

La configuración del teclado estaría en /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi .  Si no lo tienes, lo puedes copiar de /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi y modificar la linea:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

para que quede como esta

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>
```

Por supuesto, también debes tener el demonio HAL funcionando:

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

También el demonio DBUS

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

Lo normal es que los tengas en el nivel de ejecución default

```
rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default
```

Y también soporte para evdev en el kernel.

```
grep CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config
```

El resultado debería ser CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

También se necesita tener esta linea en el make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

y que esté instalado el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, el cual se instalaría como dependencia de x11-base/xorg-drivers al tener la linea anterior en el make.conf

Si has tenido que añadir la linea, entonces ejecuta:

```
emerge -DNua world
```

Ahora prueba a arrancar las X a ver si ya funciona.

----------

## Coghan

 *fastangel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como hice un emerge -uD world && revdep-rebuild && halt

 

Nunca he visto este problema pero te ha faltado hacer un etc-update o un dispatch-conf para actualizar los archivos  de configuración.

----------

## fastangel

He realizado todo lo que me has comentado pero sigo con el mismo fallo.   :Crying or Very sad:   Probaré  modificando el xorg.conf a ver si lo consigo. Si se le ocurre a alguien algo por favor que me lo comente.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo unico que se me ocurre es un emerge -e world

y despues hace el dispatch-conf. dale a todo u, salvo que sean archivos que sabes que no afectana  las X. y reinicia.

----------

## Txema

Me parece demasiado hacer un emerge -e world para un simple problema, seguro que hay forma de solucionarlo.

A mí me pasó lo mismo, una pulsación escribía tres veces el mismo carácter, el problema es que no recuerdo qué hice.

Empieza por pegar el Xorg.0.log estoy casi seguro de que era algo de los drivers. Pega también la salida de eix -I xf86-input (si no lo tienes instálalo con un emerge eix es muy útil) y tu archivo /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf

Saludos.

----------

## fastangel

Ok voy por partes:

Xorg.log.0:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux bob-esponja 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Wed Oct 7 19:36:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Build Date: 13 December 2009  05:40:07AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 13 17:48:05 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Inc. Geforce 7100"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x7aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:16:0) 10de:07e1:1025:0158 nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:24:40 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:10:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i (C73) at PCI:0:16:0

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.32.08.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:0:16:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer X233H (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer X233H (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1440x900"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1400x1050"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (110, 109); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse1: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse1: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse1: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found 13 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
```

La salida del comando eix -l xf86-input es:

```
* x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

     Available versions:  

         1.3.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.4.0 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Acecad Flair input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

     Available versions:  

         1.2.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86" [debug]

         1.3.0 "~alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Aiptek USB Digital Tablet Input Driver for Linux

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

     Available versions:  

         2.2.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         2.2.1 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         2.2.2 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for citron input devices

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

     Available versions:  

         1.2.2 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.2.3 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Elographics input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  

         2.1.3 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86" [debug hal]

      ~   2.2.2 "alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86" [debug]

         2.2.5 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ~mips ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86" [debug]

         2.3.1 "~alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86" [debug]

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(05:42:26 12/13/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

     Available versions:  

         1.1.0-r1 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.2.0 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.3.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ~mips ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Fujitsu Stylistic input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

     Available versions:  

         1.1.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.2.0 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.3.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for hyperpen input devices

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

     Available versions:  

         1.4.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.4.1 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.5.0 "~alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for joystick input devices

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

     Available versions:  

         1.3.2 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.4.0 "~alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Installed versions:  1.4.0(05:42:38 12/13/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Keyboard input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

     Available versions:  

         1.4.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.5.0 "~alpha amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Installed versions:  1.5.0(05:42:51 12/13/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for mouse input devices

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

     Available versions:  

         1.1.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

      ~   1.2.0 "~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.2.1 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Microtouch input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

     Available versions:  

         1.2.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.3.0 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.4.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         PenMount input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  

         1.0.0 "amd64 ppc ppc64 x86" [debug hal]

         1.1.3 "amd64 ppc ~ppc64 x86" [debug hal]

         1.2.0 "amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 x86" [debug hal]

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-tslib

     Available versions:  

         0.0.5-r1 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~m68k ~mips ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://www.pengutronix.de/software/xf86-input-tslib/index_en.html

     Description:         xorg input driver for use of tslib based touchscreen devices

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

     Available versions:  

         3.0.12 "amd64 x86" [debug hal]

      ~   3.1.0 "~amd64 ~x86" [debug hal]

     Installed versions:  3.0.12(13:34:25 11/28/09)(hal -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse

     Available versions:  

         12.4.1 "amd64 x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

      ~   12.4.3 "~amd64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

      ~   12.5.0 "~amd64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         12.6.3 "amd64 x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

      ~   12.6.4 "~amd64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         12.6.5 "amd64 x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         VMWare mouse input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

     Available versions:  

         1.2.0 "alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

         1.3.0 "~alpha amd64 arm hppa ~ia64 ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [debug]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         null input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom

     Available versions:  

      ~   0.10.0 "~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86" [debug]

      ~   0.10.1 "~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86" [debug hal]

      ~   0.10.2 "~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86" [debug hal]

      ~   0.10.2-r1 "~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86" [debug hal]

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Driver for Wacom tablets and drawing devices

Found 18 matches.
```

Y el xorg.conf es el siguiente:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-80

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Inc. Geforce 7100"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    524288

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia Inc. Geforce 7100"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1920x1080"  "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1080"  "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## Txema

Estás mezclando dos sistemas de drivers distintos.

Haz todo lo que te ha dicho peratu y luego elimina lo que te sobra:

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
```

 *Quote:*   

> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> 
> #
> 
> # Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation
> ...

 

Borra todo lo que hay en rojo, si vas a usar hal no te sirve para nada más que dar problemas.

Reinicia y nos cuentas.

Ah, y no olvides actualizar los archivos de configuración cada vez que actualices, (etc-update, dispatch-conf o cfg-update que me parece el mejor), y también lee los mensajes que te dejan los paquetes con elogv  :Wink: 

P.D: era eix -I (i mayúscula) no -l (ele)

----------

## fastangel

Ya está arreglado muchísimas gracias. El único problema es que no se si es por los cambios que me has comentado o por que he añadido la use truetype al make y he recompilado varios paquetes   :Very Happy:  . Con respecto al update de etc siempre suelo utilizar etc-update pero ese día tenía mucho sueño ejecute el comando y me fui a dormir puesto que el etc-update tengo que mirar los cambios y hacer copia de seguridad de etc.

saludos

----------

